# RIP Blue Circle Boy



## hobo (22 September 2017)

Just read about Blue Circle very sad he really did put para dressage on the map. I would have loved to own him but so glad lots of us got to enjoy seeing him.

RIP


----------



## Widgeon (22 September 2017)

Oh I know....saw this yesterday and felt very sad. Such a stunning horse, and a character too by the sounds of the interviews I've read with Lee! They were the pair who made me aware of para dressage really.


----------



## Orangehorse (22 September 2017)

Lee gave a really heartfelt tribute, and I think he is right that Blue Circle Boy put para dressage on the map.  RIP


----------

